# Pineapple Souffle



## Becky (May 3, 2002)

Pineapple Souffle'

This is very different and very delicious.  ;~)

1 stick butter or margarine, softened

1 1/2 cups sugar

3 eggs

1 (20 ounce) can crushed pineapple, undrained

1/2 cups milk

1 teaspoon vanilla

8 slices white bread, cubed

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Cream butter and sugar with mixer.  Beat in eggs.  By hand stir in pineapple, milk and vanilla.  Gently mix in bread.  Pour into a greased 1 1/2 quart casserole dish.  Bake for 1 hour.  

Puddings & Tortes        Home Page

Becky's Cookbook   www.burleehost.com/reknbek


----------



## missy (May 6, 2002)

*Pinapple souffle*

This sounds so good I am going to try it tonight!   What do you serve it with ???? as a dessert with mint leaves or with a main coarse??


----------

